# This is me



## tdoig.nz (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi. I am in New Zealand having been born here with Australian and Irish grand parents. I love my old TT, it is my town car as my other vehicle is a Jaguar XK, too cumbersome for town driving. The TT is an awesome shopping car, easy to park, and then on the way home I can hoon. Being 82 doesn't mean I have to drive a Suzuki Swift.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Life is short. Nobody should have to drive a Suzuki Swift...
XK and a TT. Sounds like you have your priorities right 

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Please be sure to register so we know which TT you have when replying to your posts.








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## tdoig.nz (Dec 27, 2021)

DraymondRT said:


> Welcome to the community!


Thank you. I only joined 8 days ago and already I have had an immense amount of help with a problem. I have been steered in the right direction, not fixed yet but I know the area of the naughtiness of my engine.


----------

